# Painting Rocker Cover, Inlet Mani & Charge Pipe



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

OK, so the initial plan was to get them all sent off for powdercoating. However, due to the time they would need the bits, I wont be able to use my car, which is kinda tricky. So I have been toying with the idea of spraying the said bits myself during the winter months. (I plan on tidyin up the engine over winter - batter and washer bottle to boot, and a few bit removed).

So, my 2 main questions are:

*How much would it cost to get them powdercoated, and what is the usual timescale?

If I was to do it myself, I know you can get high temp paint, but what about high temp primer and lacquer?*

If powdercoating is the best option, does anyone has any recommendations around the Chesterfield/Sheffield area?

TIA

Mat

:thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I use A1 powder coating based in Bootle, charges £20 per wheel which includes shotblasting refurb and coating.

0151 922 6258


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

might wanna read the thread and title again mate 

I'm talking about engine parts, not wheels. So the price of £20 a wheel doesn't help me that much does it  Oh, and I also live nowhere near Liverpool/Mersyside

Thanks anyway


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Before you start - yes I did read the title 

We use a place called Metal Magic in Barnsley for powdercoating our wheels and they do a fantastic job. I'm pretty sure they'll do engine parts as well if you ask. I haven't got their number to hand but I'm sure they'll be on Yell.

I've never ever needed to use high temp paints on those kinds of items though, they don't get hot enough to warrant it. Exhaust manifolds yes, but not inlets and cam covers, so I just use 'regular' automotive paints, and have never had anything come back


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cool......

So I could in theory use regular hammerite. prime it, colour and lacquer it?


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Erm.. I think hammerite is an all in one product, so yes you could use that, OR you could prime, paint, and lacquer it with automotive paints


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

No problem mate.

And if you haven't noticed my location yet, I'm just around the corner if you need a helping hand


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah, I noticed


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a popular thing with the Honda guys - 300 odd pages of ideas here for you - http://www.honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=1362165

VHT Wrinkle (crackle) paint is the choice of most as it gives a finish similar to the black (or red) Honda oem finish. http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail.asp?productID=8219


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I just used regular holts spray paint and lacquer when i did my rocker cover and it has been fine, as always its all in the prep.

I might be worht considering buying second hand parts from ebay to paint so that the car can still be used, then sell yours on when finished


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Here mate try these guys... lot of people I know have used these for wheels, engine parts etc and all really happy with the results

Based in Doncaster

http://www.danumpowdercoating.com/


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers lads.

Matt: I know my mate did that, he bought 2nd parts so it was still driveable


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

That crackle finish stuff is what i need!


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

as previously said you can use ordinary car paint for a better finish on said items as they don,t get hot enough to warrant vht paint. Or pop them to your local bodyshop I did


----------



## Bendee (Oct 30, 2009)

ive done quite a few engine bits myself all done in a day ans cars never been off the road longer than a few hours.
heres some bits ive done personally.








basically everything in the bay i panted.

and i did the rocker cover and manifold heatshield along with a few other bits during my week off last week.









aslong as you strip paint rust all the crap off de grease it dry it properly apply a decent amount of primer paint and laquer your sorted my bits came out awsome i used a heatgun and with every coat of paint primer and laquer gave it a good blast, for example the orange rocer cover was off my car prepped painted and fitted in around 3 hours with a heatgun it speeds drying up a hell of alot. and with other bits like the power steering tank that took 35 mins to paint ect.

and i used halfords finest for my painting apart from my red integra rocker cover that was a special red vht wrinkle paint.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

^^ Nice work. Love the crackle finish one :thumb:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

powder coating shouldn't cause you a problem, all the parts can be removed coated and replaced on the engine in the same day!


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I have had good experience just using engine enamel (Duplicolor) but as with anything the better the prep work the better the results. I should have really stripped the old paint completely but I just wanted to see what I could achieve. Here is a valve cover I re-did but never got around to installing:

Before:


















After:


----------

